# Perfect food for your p's!!!



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

well, after trying various ways to get my rb's to eat pellets, i have come up with a very nutritional diet for my rb's. the only prob is it is too messy because it falls apart once they start biting it.

i know this has probally already been done but i am just putting it out there for any of you that would like to try it with some gelatin or something to hold it together.

i grinded up algae wafers and Hikari Chiclid gold color enhancement pellets to powder with a pestel and mortar. then i threw in some beefheart and grinded all of them together until i got a paste. then i rolled it up in a ziplock bag tightly into a cylinder and froze it. once frozen, i cut off a piece and put it in reg temp water for about 2 mins, where it became soft, and threw it in my rb tank.

they ripped it to shreds and loved it! picking up every scrap they could find.

only thing was the cloudiness it made in the spot they ate.

so it would need some gelatin to hold it together i guess.

o well, worth a try.

maybe ill use it as a treat every month or so or even for sick or hurt fish.

george


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

now that i think of it... it would probally be the best food for my rhom...
i feed food to him in bitesize chunks anyway.

so he can get the good nutrients and also not make a mess.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

try serving it frozen still will prb help with the cloudless


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

would they eat it though?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Feeding food that is still frozen isn't very good for any fish: it messes with their internal organs, so I wouldn't do that...

Gelatin is most definitely a good way to keep food cubes together: I've heard many stories about piranha ownsers using it. The only problem I can think of is that the gelatin might trap tastes and odours inside, so it might take a while before your piranha's knwo what to do with those cubes, and eat it...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

bobme said:


> try serving it frozen still will prb help with the cloudless


 This is not good for their internal organs.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

yeah, i think i will just use it not often but maybe 1nce a week?


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

my fish wont eat frozen bloodworms, i have to thaw the cubes out in a little water beforehand, but they like it afterwards.


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

all my p's dont even pay attention to bloodworms, i guess its because they are too small?


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

Give em tha Chronic! :beer:


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

lol, munchies might help


----------

